# anyone know anything about Shirt Darts?



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

hi a while back id put a comment on how i was looking for express type shirts to screen, to later find their secret is just shirt darts, or taking in the shirt at the back so its not all poofy (or pofy lol) anyway but im more used to transfers and some screening, nothing at all about working with needles, does anyone know some sort of quick and cheap way for darting and taking in shirts? so as to be able to do a few maybe ten a week while im testing it out, a cookie cutter, "mass" tailored type of thing of thing


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would google 'how to add shirt darts". This is what I found:

What are Darts : Simplicity, Patterns for Sewing Projects

When sewing individual items the fabric is marked for details such as darts before the fabric is cut. When a dart is made the fabric is taken in to contour the garment so it fits the body's shape. The placement, amount a fabric taken in and length of the dart varies according to the size & style of the garment. You might consider buying a Simplicity pattern that has back darts so you can see how they are placed.


----------



## tqd95wn (Dec 31, 2007)

Check out this clip: DIY Fashion How-To T-Shirts | Thread Heads. Hope it helps.


----------

